# Flammentext Effekt



## Bong (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich will einen Flammentext erstellen!

16x16 für eine C++ Anwendung als Icon!

Also C-B soll brennen ^^

das an den Oberen Rändern der Buchstaben, das Feuer brennt Oo

besser kann ichs nich erklären ^^


----------



## dadiscobeat (2. Oktober 2004)

Also das Thema gabs ja hier schon so oft.

Würd mal sagen erst mal   !


----------



## Bong (2. Oktober 2004)

Ja wo denn...


----------



## dadiscobeat (2. Oktober 2004)

Hier auf der Seite. Das wirst ja grade noch schaffen.

Falls nicht, hier der Link


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Oktober 2004)

*mitleid hat*

==> http://www.webmasterpro.de/groups_tip-49.php

 ist übrigens dein bester Freund wenn es um sowas geht.

Sonst stimme ich meinem Vorredner nur zu 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

